# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist - Full- or Part-Time Optometrist needed just south of St. Paul

## MichaelGuessford

*Well-established Optometry practice just south of St. Paul seeks a Full- or Part-time Optometrist*
This busy full-scope practice is looking for a well-rounded Optometrist to work either full- or part-time to the fullest extent of their license.
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Equipment includes: OCT, Visual Field, Optomap, etc.
           Co-manage and treat Ocular Diseases
           Diagnose ocular disease and vision disorders
           Contact Lens fittings
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*
           Work hours: M-F, 1 Saturday per month
           Competitive compensation includes Base plus production and a full benefits package
           Beautiful, up-to-date practice
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: MN-KM-4536-1222
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

